# iMac G5 HS et HD à démonter



## bmm2 (1 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Mon iMac G5 est HS (à priori carte mère ou carte vidéo).
Il boote mais finit par un écran figé ou un un écran noir avec le ventilateur à fond...

Je l'ai remplacé et souhaite le céder "pour pièces".
Le problème est que toutes mes données perso sont dans le disque dur et que je ne peux plus rien effacer...

Je souhaitais démonter le disque pour le monter dans un boîtier externe et le formater mais j'ai abandonné ma première tentative de démontage : ce mac a l'air quasi impossible à ouvrir sans tout casser.
Il s'agit du dernier modèle d'iMac G5 (acheté en décembre 2005).

Si quelqu'un a une idée...

merci par avance


----------



## boninmi (1 Février 2009)

Cherche un peu, j'ai vu passer des discussions là dessus.

Ici un premier lien.


----------



## pismomaniaque (1 Février 2009)

Bonsoir

Ca devrait t'aider !
http://macboostfr.free.fr/iMacG5.html


----------



## Mic-M4c (7 Février 2009)

Salut,
j'ai refondu mon site *MacBoostFR* avec la plate-forme WordPress pour plus de puissante, de convivialité et pour que chacun puisse y poster ses commentaires et faire partager ses expériences directement sur le site.

Je corrige donc le message précédent : le lien direct vers mon guide de l'iMac G5 iSight est :
http://macboostfr.free.fr/?p=196


A bientôt sur MacBoostFR.


----------

